# Spices & Herbs You Should Be Eating



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice read from yahoo ...

Modern science is beginning to uncover the ultimate power of spices and herbs, as weapons against illnesses from cancer to Alzheimer's disease. "We're now starting to see a scientific basis for why people have been using spices medicinally for thousands of years," says Bharat Aggarwal, Ph.D., professor at the University of Texas M.D. Anderson Cancer Center in Houston and author of Healing Spices (Sterling, 2011).

8 of the World's Healthiest Spices & Herbs You Should Be Eating | Vitality - Yahoo! Shine


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you *Andi, very good info.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Thanks "A" I sent this on to friends...*


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks! 
I grow 3 of them!

Ugh, sage tea sounds horrible, I'll have to try it... And I am NOT a fan of rosemary, but I've got it.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree about the sage tea. lol You could try a foot bath with the herbs you don't have a taste for.


----------

